# Day time running light



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

i have a 03 spec, just wondering about how i can turn the day time running light off? what do i have to do?


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm guessing you live in canada? There are ways to turn it off, but since I don't have them in Texas I've never looked into it. Basically you have to go in and re-wire the lights.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

JMS_ser said:


> *i have a 03 spec, just wondering about how i can turn the day time running light off? what do i have to do? *


if you go to b15sentra.net and do a search you will find a writeup on how to do it.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

usa doesn't get this option?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

tekmode said:


> *usa doesn't get this option?  *


 i'm sure that you could wire it up if you wanted. but no the US does not require cars to have daytime running lights.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't like my lights on during the day anyways


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2003)

thanx lots


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

dayburners are gay anyways, no loss


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't know if you find it but I'm the one who made that mod!!!

Check over here, it was done on my old GXE but it was the same thing on my 2003 Spec-V
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38435

If you already done it, how it was to do for your skill? Tell us!


----------

